# WORMS IN MY SHRIMP TANK



## billy boy (10 Apr 2009)

I have just recently bought some shrimps & put them into my already established tank of shrimps only yesterday and today i have noticed small white worms and some very small white specs moving about all over the tank really fast ( thats the only way i can describe it ) all the shrimp seem healthy enough and are eating ok, 1 is even carrying eggs & seems healthy enough, but i was wondering if anyone could tell me what this could possibly be and how to get rid of them.
i,v did a water change & cleaned the gravel just today but it has made no difference, any advice would be greatly recieved 
 Cheers 
James


----------



## joanne (10 Apr 2009)

Sounds like  planaria worms 

They thrive on excess waste in your tanks from overfeeding. The best way to kill them is to starve them.

See this site

http://www.aquariumfish.net/information ... ble_p2.htm


----------

